# Supplements recommended by science



## Sully (Jan 28, 2018)

https://journals.humankinetics.com/doi/abs/10.1123/ijsnem.2017-0340


----------



## squatster (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks sully
I am going on creatine today
And the other stuff
Last month and this month I have falling down stairs 3 times. 
Knocked out 2 times. 
Just went down a flight this week
My back and ass and right arm are black and blue
Blew open the back of my head. 
I'd it from the last TBI I had?
It's as I just getting old?
Old peole gal down stairs


----------



## psych (Jan 28, 2018)

squatster said:


> Thanks sully
> I am going on creatine today
> And the other stuff
> Last month and this month I have falling down stairs 3 times.
> ...



wtf is your old ass doin?!?!?!


----------



## Sully (Jan 28, 2018)

squatster said:


> Thanks sully
> I am going on creatine today
> And the other stuff
> Last month and this month I have falling down stairs 3 times.
> ...



Try megadosing fish oil with it. I’ve seen a couple people that were recovering from strokes that started on fish oil and made really good progress. Find one with the highest amounts of EPA and DHA. OmegaJym from bodybuilding.com has about the highest levels I have seen. Start out at 3x the recommended dose, and go from there. Not saying it works miracles, but I have seen it make a difference.


----------



## striffe (Jan 28, 2018)

Sully said:


> https://journals.humankinetics.com/doi/abs/10.1123/ijsnem.2017-0340



Good list. I use many on that list plus vit k2, vit e and krill oil.


----------



## squatster (Jan 28, 2018)

I need to look at spell check more our turn it off all together
I couldn't even read what I wrote


----------



## squatster (Jan 29, 2018)

Just feel down my stairs again
I missed the second one down
It was only 3 steps but wtf
That fucking hurt


----------



## psych (Jan 29, 2018)

depends on type of stroke. Get krill oil


----------



## Sully (Jan 29, 2018)

psych said:


> depends on type of stroke. Get krill oil



Why krill oil? It’s so much lower in DHA and EPA than good fish oil.


----------



## Concreteguy (Jan 29, 2018)

You guys are talking about "stroke recovery". Did Squatser, have a stroke? All kidding aside.


----------



## Sully (Jan 29, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> You guys are talking about "stroke recovery". Did Squatser, have a stroke? All kidding aside.



He said he’s had traumatic brain injuries, but to the best of my knowledge not a stroke. I linked to the article specifically for him because it talks about creatine and fish oil being shown to be beneficial for those that have suffered TBI.


----------



## psych (Jan 29, 2018)

traumatic brain injuries can be caused by blunt force trauma.

Krill is superior to fish oil


----------



## squatster (Jan 30, 2018)

Wow
This info is blowing my mind.  I just lived liked this thinking I was fucked. 
To think there is stuff out there that will help instead of masking it all like the antidepressants and the other meds that I refuse to take.
I have had 8 of the TBI's so far. I just find a corner and try to hide from people.  Don't want them thinking  I had a drug over dose and give me the narcan.
Why do they call them mini strokes? They sure look it when you have them. When you fight them out looks like you are having a seazer - can't spell. 
The last one they kept me four 2 days till the blood presure went down and until I could talk?


----------



## Sully (Jan 30, 2018)

psych said:


> Krill is superior to fish oil



Yeah, I sorta inferred that from your first post. I’m just curious what specifically makes it superior. How can it be superior when it has substantially lower levels of EPA and DHA, per milligram?


----------



## psych (Feb 1, 2018)

Yes fish has more but it is in a different form and takes longer to break down and uptask and bioavailability are different. krill is egg whites, fish is soy.


----------

